# Update on my chookens



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Here’s an update of what’s happening. 

Chestnut is healthy and lays everyday sometimes I wish she would take a break 
Sunfish is moulting but healthy too and he started laying again 
Buttercup moulting a lot but she’s getting better like still limps and I saw her abdomen is a bit swollen that’s what other people told me but I saw pin feathers on her vent so I think she’ll finally have a fluffy butt.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's good to read. 

They're molting at the right time. Not waiting until the dead of winter to do it like so many do.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow, that's great!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I was so scared. I really thought buttercup was going to die that night.


----------

